# Mv ***berland 1966



## luckystar (Jan 19, 2014)

I have a crossed flag, book New Zealand shopping, may 1966


----------



## postyman (May 13, 2020)

I remember a crew member was murdered on the Cornwall about 62/61 whilst in Mountstuart dry dock in Newport. I dont know if the Perpetrator was ever caught?


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Was the crew member dumped off the gangway and into the drydock? The Bosun in my ship told me a story about a Federal ship that had a murder when in drydock. It was a rape and a murder and the perpetrator was not caught.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Jeez, scary stuff!

Looking at the photos, I can confirm that Iain Stuart McPherson was a time traveller - The guy on the rail on the left. He ended up as an engineer cadet in the Jan.80 Ocean Fleets intake and was my roomate for two years! Ha ha ha!

Regards,
Dave


----------



## postyman (May 13, 2020)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Was the crew member dumped off the gangway and into the drydock? The Bosun in my ship told me a story about a Federal ship that had a murder when in drydock. It was a rape and a murder and the perpetrator was not caught.


Yes i think that was the one. Though i didnt know about rape.I nearly ended up on the top of the bottom of the China dry dock in Malta.i was making my way down to check draught marks and replaced anodes before flooding of dock . And i very nearly had a uncle albert moment i just missed falling through a unguarded manhole.every time i watch Only fools and Horses i think how lucky i was .Elf&Safety was not on their list of priority.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Although aboard, a rule I learned very early - Only step where you can see you are stepping!

I went to inspect a tanker which had suffered a dent to the hull. Descending into a wing ballast tank, suddenly the lights went off. I stayed put at the foot of a ladder that I was descending. When the lights came back on, about two inches from my right foot was an unguarded opening to descend on further. This, flock, game of soldiers came to mind!

Rgds.
Dave


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

Due to the filter on this forum, should we use C-u-mberland from now on?


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Just saw a news item about being 'PC'. They want to stop using the words like 'Mum' and 'Dad'. What a bl**dy shower of PC nuts!


----------



## alan mcdougle (Apr 1, 2013)

postyman said:


> I remember a crew member was murdered on the Cornwall about 62/61 whilst in Mountstuart dry dock in Newport. I dont know if the Perpetrator was ever caught?





luckystar said:


> I have a crossed flag, book New Zealand shopping, may 1966
> View attachment 686173
> View attachment 686174
> View attachment 686174





luckystar said:


> I have a crossed flag, book New Zealand shopping, may 1966
> View attachment 686173
> View attachment 686174
> View attachment 686174


 Hi just found your crew list for the ***berland 1966 I was 5th Eng on her in 1963 I can not believe Jim McLeish was still chief a couple of days before we docked he fell in the
Engine Room and broke his arm and did look like well man when he went off .I have some photos of that trip


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

I sailed with him on the Sussex in 1961 and he liked a drop or two so maybe that was the cause?


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Just saw a news item about being 'PC'. They want to stop using the words like 'Mum' and 'Dad'. What a bl**dy shower of PC nuts!


Stephen the californian feminist pc disease has just about infected all of the western world so stand by for much more of their b/s until someone somewhere has the cojones to stand up and say enough is enough. I hope I live long enough to see this happen (but as you know hope springs eternal in the human breast?)


----------

